# WTB os giken triple disc,injector



## arun_r33 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi 
Currantly building ab rb2630 r33, and are looking for The following items:
- tripledisc clutch kit 
- injector/rail/fpr
- ECU 
- 3,5" catback 

Located in Norway, will use paypal for payment.


----------

